# I got married!



## deferred dream (Dec 15, 2009)

I had planned my entire life alone - I had even planned my death and exactly how I was going to make it happen. I trusted no one and let no one near me, but I let one man increasingly closer to me over the course of a few years and recently, I married him. I'm still scared of what might happen...I don't like going out with him because he is extremely social and talks to everyone but I try to whenever I am able. I hope he stands by me even through all this difficulty. I feel like maybe letting one person truly near me could be the step I need to becoming whole again.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow so awesome, congrats!!!!! best wishes!


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good for you 

Congratulations.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, that's awesome! I hope you have a wonderful marriage!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That is so lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## dvod88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats amazing, congratulations


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats, good for you!! He'll stand by you and if he doesn't then you are probably better off w/o him.

I'm also married to a social butterfly. It can be hard at times... new people often prefer to be friends with him over me, or he can easily and naturally dominate a conversation, not to my detriment of course. But he can also be a great teacher for you.

Good luck


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

deferred dream said:


> I had planned my entire life alone - I had even planned my death and exactly how I was going to make it happen. I trusted no one and let no one near me, but I let one man increasingly closer to me over the course of a few years and recently, I married him. I'm still scared of what might happen...I don't like going out with him because he is extremely social and talks to everyone but I try to whenever I am able. I hope he stands by me even through all this difficulty. I feel like maybe letting one person truly near me could be the step I need to becoming whole again.


So you have completely and totally trusted this man? he knows all about your fears and problems? your struggles? Sometimes that is all it takes - to let someone know about these things that lurk in the shadows within us, and when we see that they do not run away in horror - we learn that things are possible. Congratulations to you, I'm happy this has happened for you and brought about such change in your life!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow! Congrats


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Wow so awesome, congrats!!!!! best wishes!


:yes


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations that fantastic! I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

This is great! Congratulations :yay


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

May you have many years of happiness and make lots of babies.


----------



## deferred dream (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for your good wishes, everyone.  I am a very bad communicator but I try really hard to talk to him. I also have EXTREME trust issues - I literally do not trust anyone in the entire world, but I am trying to trust him. I don't trust him completely, but I do trust him more than most. He knows about my depression and my self esteem issues but I hope that he can help me just a little bit. I am extremely self-sacrificing for him - not because he asks me to, but because it's the only way I feel useful at all. I hope one day I will actually want something from him.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Deferred Dream! Now you have to work hard on reaching out to more people, so you don't have "all your eggs in one basket." IOW, you don't want to rely on just one person as your source of happiness, that's a recipe for disaster. Been there, done that. Wishing you much luck, and a happy marital life!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

congrats! may good things happen to you


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Wedding bells, you say??*

Congratulations, DD!!:b



Neptunus said:


> Congratulations, Deferred Dream! Now you have to work hard on reaching out to more people, so you don't have "all your eggs in one basket." IOW, you don't want to rely on just one person as your source of happiness, that's a recipe for disaster. Been there, done that. Wishing you much luck, and a happy marital life!


Great advise Neptunus:yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jook said:


> Congratulations, DD!!:b
> 
> Great advise Neptunus:yes


Thanks!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats amazing, sounds like true love. Congrats!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bravo! May your love live be fruitful and full of desire!


----------

